# NCEES Podcast on transition to Computer Based SE Exam



## David Connor SE (Jul 15, 2022)

Not sure if this has been posted or not, but it's an NCEES podcast with information about the transition to the Computer Based SE Exam.






NCEES Exams Update - NCEES







ncees.org





Biggest takeaway is that the SE Exam will now be a 4-part 20+ hour exam. But once you pass a part, you are done with it. No more having to re-do the AM multiple choice questions (breadth) if you did well on them, but not well on the essay (depth). 

Essay will now have "scenarios" with 10-12 questions for each scenario. Will have different types of questions. Graphical/sketching, add info to details, fill-in-blank, multiple correct answer multiple choice. 

Also, you won't be able to bring in outside materials or study guides. No more bringing in crates of references.

The standard references (codes) will be searchable pdfs. I think this will be a hindrance because I would write notes in the hard copy codes that I had. How do you search for a certain value for "phi"? Etc. Plus it's just a lot easier to use actual books when you are in a timed situation in my opinion.


----------



## Hamilton (Jul 15, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. It's really interesting to hear. I agree with you that not having hard copy references will be difficult, or at least take some getting used to. I passed the civil PE on the last P&P administration, and I'm so glad I didn't have to make the transition to CBT for that. I don't have the option to take the SE exam yet, so I guess I will just have to figure it out.


----------



## Orca2552_PE (Jul 19, 2022)

Do we know when this transition will happen?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 19, 2022)

Orca2552_PE said:


> Do we know when this transition will happen?


Did you listen to the podcast?


----------



## shihouli (Oct 19, 2022)

Orca2552_PE said:


> Do we know when this transition will happen?


2024


----------



## Orca2552_PE (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm not sure the NCEES podcast quite addressed this, but does anyone know what happens in the event that a candidate has passed just one module (either vertical or lateral) of the pencil and paper-based test by the time the CBT transition comes along? 

I would hope NCEES does not void the pencil and paper-based acceptable result, forcing the examinee to re-take the passed portion again in the CBT format.


----------



## bmall (Dec 15, 2022)

Orca2552_PE said:


> I'm not sure the NCEES podcast quite addressed this, but does anyone know what happens in the event that a candidate has passed just one module (either vertical or lateral) of the pencil and paper-based test by the time the CBT transition comes along?
> 
> I would hope NCEES does not void the pencil and paper-based acceptable result, forcing the examinee to re-take the passed portion again in the CBT format.


I asked this question to NCEES and got this reply: “According to current policy, acceptable results within 5 years (vertical and lateral components) will still be in effect during the transition to CBT.”


----------



## bmall (Yesterday at 3:20 PM)

Here's an upcoming seminar regarding the transition of the exam:
*PE Structural Engineering Exam Computer-Based Testing (CBT) Transition*
Description
NCEES Chief Officer of Examinations, Jason J. Gamble, P.E. will be giving a presentation on the PE Structural exam transition to computer-based testing (CBT). The PE Structural exam will be administered in pencil-and-paper format for the last time in October 2023. It is scheduled to launch in its computer-based format in 2024. The goal of this presentation is to provide a brief history of the PE Structural Exam, present its new format, compare it to the existing format, and provide attendees an opportunity to inquire and ask questions.

Live Q&A will be moderated by Carl Josephson, S.E., chair of the Structural Engineering Licensure Coalition.

There are no continuing education credits offered for this presentation. There will be a recording available at a later time.

By registering for this complimentary webinar, you are agreeing to receiving communications from CASE, NCSEA, SEI and/or STRUCTURE magazine.









Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: PE Structural Engineering Exam Computer-Based Testing (CBT) Transition. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.


NCEES Chief Officer of Examinations, Jason J. Gamble, P.E. will be giving a presentation on the PE Structural exam transition to computer-based testing (CBT). The PE Structural exam will be administered in pencil-and-paper format for the last time in October 2023. It is scheduled to launch in...




us02web.zoom.us


----------

